# Electric Bikes



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Due to my husband braking his thumb in two places we are thinking of selling the Honda 125 Scooter and buying two electric bikes. Found a site that was recommented to us when away last weekend and good price. We have a garage which takes out two ordinary bikes easily so theres no problem. When abroad am worried that they may be stolen when shopping. Obviously they would be well locked up and insured. As the towing of the car seems to be a problem other than in France, it seems an alternative way to keep us active. I have a hip needing replacement and can't walk far. Have any other memebers got E-bikes?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lots of us do and there are any posts on the topic, a search may turn them up or maybe there is a cycling section in the forums somewhere.

Ours are both folding bikes, an AS one for Mrs. Eb and a ProRider Wayfarer for me, Alan.

Here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-233.html


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi. I have two folding bikes, one AS electric and one Dahon. Yes I am concerned about leaving either unattended while shopping but have overcome that to some extent with a padlock that sounds an alarm when moved. Ie a trembler switch. You would hear it within the shop

The electric bike is fine but heavier and harder to pedal than the Dahon. Also it is still a bike and you need to pedal to either extend the battery or get uphill. It won't take you up on its own. 

If I had the capacity I would have a scooter. Unfortunately I can't. 

Hope this helps you make a decision. If you do go for electric then there are many threads on them.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting for Brompton's own e-bike/ conversion. It's now been 8 years "in development", though I fear it went back to square one last year :-(

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Our electric bikes are a godsend, but I suggest you try a few before you buy.
We bought our first one which was great then bought our second one via a deal in the local supermarket. The difference between the two models is amazing.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

We have Ezee electric bikes and wouldn't be without now they are brilliant.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We tried the folding small wheeled ones and decided they felt too unstable so I went for the Volt Pulse and Michelle the Smarta Bike, both in the 19.5 Kg range without the batteries so not too heavy to lift onto the bike rack.......... we also use an alarmed chain lock, so far so good. :?


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Second vote for the Volt! Superb bike with great components.


----------



## steven2002 (Sep 12, 2012)

Check out this website. the forum has loads of info on all sorts of ebkes. 
http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/forum.php
Steven..


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Plus one for the pedalecs site. Full of knowedgable chaps. We have two 'Giant' ebikes (lafrees). Obsolete now but we love them so much we collect old lafrees for spares just in case! 

We just lock them with a normal heavy cable lock, but when we are travelling with them on the back of the van or leaving them anywhere that seems even slightly dodgy we use a cable alarm that winds around the bikes and the rack. It makes a hell of a racket if cut (a bit like me!) and has a nice red flashing LED which shows up well at night.

It's worth researching well before buying ebikes, but once you have what suits you, you will really enjoy them. They aren't effortless but they do really take the sting out of the big hills. You do actually get fitter because you are easily tempted out for a ride knowing you can actually do ten or fifteen miles without gasping for breath!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone got a website for the alarmed locks, we havnt got them locally here , I hav nt left my bike anywhere yet apart from work (e wayfarer bike fan)


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

peaky said:


> anyone got a website for the alarmed locks, we havnt got them locally here , I hav nt left my bike anywhere yet apart from work (e wayfarer bike fan)


If you Google 'padlock alarm' you will see lots from Amazon etc. I believe mine is the Kabrus one. I got it at a show. However there are many links at differing prices.


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

The one we have is this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-Duty-...d=1369638752&sr=8-2&keywords=cable+lock+alarm

But Amazon have quite a few others. I notice one reviewer says 'malfunctions when wet' Well ours certainly never has (in ten years) the cable is quite thin but it more of a deterrent to stop them easily just cutting straps. I think most thieves are lazy and will look for easier and less risky pickings.

I had a friend who had his mountain bike removed from the back of his motorhome overnight in Italy while they were asleep in the van! They felt a slight movement of the van and he rushed outside in his trollies :lol: He found the straps carefully undone and the bike gone. Luckily he found the bike dumped in a hedge. It's probably better for all concerned that he didn't catch them...

I don't think they would have bothered if they had seen that it was alarmed.

I've found the longer cable versions like mine handy for running around windsurf equipment/tables/chairs/Cadac etc if you are out for the day. Doesn't guarantee that stuff won't get nicked but it must be better than nothing.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't usually use the padlock with a chain in case it gets disturbed naturally. I use an ordinary bike lock for this and hang the alarm lock on the frame so any movement to the bike will set it off.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

andrewball1000 said:


> I don't usually use the padlock with a chain in case it gets disturbed naturally. I use an ordinary bike lock for this and hang the alarm lock on the frame so any movement to the bike will set it off.


The one we have only goes off if someone tries to cut it......bit pricey though. 8O


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A decent quality "D" lock and decent quality chain/cable have done me well for the last few years. The best lock in the world is useless if the chain/cable is made of licorice !!

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS lock them TO something immoveable, like a tree, lamp post, metal railings etc. (rather than just locking them together) 

I have a couple of Pro-rider folding variety (due to storage restrictions in my previous MH) brilliant bits of kit. 

You can spend an AWFUL lot of money on 'leccy bikes !!! I have two as detailed above that were about £550 apeice, a pal has 2 x Giant variety and they were £1500 EACH    They are without a doubt quality bits of kit but they dont go any further/longer than my cheapies !!! So decide just how much use you are going to put them to before shelling out your hard earned !! (Never run out of power with ours yet and we have done well over 20 miles at go. The trick is to ONLY use the power when you actually need it (i.e. HILLS!!!)

If you do get some you will be amazed at just how good they are, and how much further you will venture away from your MH (especially on the continent where they are much more bike friendly than the UK)

GO FOR IT !!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW has the AS Bikes large wheel version and it is an excellent piece of kit......

the 36v battery gives you the legally maximum allowed power and speed for use without registration as a powered vehicle and she has yet to run out of get up and go power (c/w me on the traditional style man-powered one.....  ).

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electrobike-plus-p-44.html

Peter is an absolute star and has had so many recommendations on MHF that it is almost untrue - virtually every thread reports on his outstanding customer service and we second that.

He is based near Coventry but visits virtually every show and gives people the chance to try them out around the showground 0 frankly the bikes sell themselves without him having to do any talking and they normally fly out of the show as fast as he can put them together (or his daughter).

Well worth serious consideration......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we have electric bikes similar to AS

20 inch wheels

Without them I would not cycle, the hills would terrify me

have never felt troubled leaving them secured by a cable lock that goes through the batteries ( which are locked on anyway)

but it is possible in certain circumstances where you feel insecure to put the batteries into a rucksack and take them with you

We don't cycle that many miles, just for pleasure and I send Albert to hunt for shops ect :lol: :lol: but I send my battery as an extra just in case :lol: :lol: 

Keep them charged via the inverter, switched on whenever we travel and during sunshine via the solar panel 

And of course on EHU when we have that luxury 

main problem for me is I am unhappy on roads, I do it but it is a tense anxious time for me, I keep telling him we need an electric tandem or I need a three wheeler
Joking apart if we could carry one I would be in Heaven

then I would feel safe anywhere

Aldra


----------



## GlobeStar (Jul 23, 2012)

Have a look at batribikes on batribike.com we have just toured the Mosel and watched the e bikes wizz past us plodding away on our tredders. So when we returned we had the intention of buying two. Looked at the internet and found a local shop, as we wanted a local supplier we found a comapny called batribikes were here in lincolnshire and the bike shop was a lincoln shop. Their email is lincolnbikes.co.uk.

Bought two yesterday and so far are really really chuffed. The wife has a Diamond model I wanted something lighter due to our limit on the ominstor rack and while watching the wife grin and laugh riding the diamond i chatted to the shop owner and he bought out a sample bike due for release in the future. It fit all of my requirements so we did a deal there and then and now can't wait to go back to Germany and do some touring on them.

Hope this helps

Tim


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am another AS Bikes fan and would not be without them. They fold up and go inside their bags into my garage.
My insurance covers them only if they are secured to a fixed point. 
I also have 'Strikeback's' alarm cable that goes off if the cable is undone. In practice we lock the two bikes together when no other secure point is available.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We secure our bikes to the bike rack with bike locks and also with cable ties

True the ties are easily cut off but you have to find them first, not easy in the dark and they hold the bikes securely

We also have a Strikeback alarm cable but don't tend to use it

Cycling in Germany especially along the Mosel is great, although any canal/ river side run away from traffic is good for me

aldra


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*electric bikes*

anyone looked at bikes at www.50ccbikes. Had trial ride las week, very impressed. made i german of course. pricy but sturday and simple to use. I have just seen consultant and will have to wait about 4 months for my other hip to be done. Perhaps I will be able to ride our ordinary bikes once that is done (right hip done in 2009, no prob. but had to fill three page capability with the dots this time to get points! and points make prices/


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I realise that it's a distance for you but as another fan of Peter at AS bikes i can reccomend him highly, he is based at a farm just outside Coventry and has a circuit around the area you can follow to give them a test, I think he does this service by an appointment , I believe he trades as A.S toys


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Bikes are only insured when they are fastened to an immovable object, and as far your insurance is concerned, a motorhome is not classed as an immovable object at anytime.

So when your bikes are on the back of the van, they are not insured.


----------



## silverbroom (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi, If you put Glen Isla Bike Ride in search on youtube you will see our pedelec bikes. Had these for three years and they are superb. We are surrounded by hills where we live and these bikes cope no problem.
With pedelec bikes you do have to pedal so you are still getting excercise. The other type of electric bike has a twist throttle and takes you along without having to pedal.
We have taken our bikes to France the past two years on a Thule towball rack with our estate car (no M/H yet), leaving them unattended is riskey. As a deterrent we carry a motorcycle chain and lock but if a thief wants to steal something they will have it. 
For those visiting Chinon with any type of cycle, at the castle above the town you will see a lift taking you down to the town or indeed up to the castle. At the lift at the top are cycle stands to secure you bikes with the added advantage of outside CCTV which is to monitor the lift but also takes in the bike stand. We left our bikes here for a few hours with no problem.

Victor.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Bought 2 folding 36v bikes from AS bikes and are well pleased
Mrs C has a slipped disc and I have a back problem I tow the dog as well in a trailer 60kg in total, the ease of towing and solo cycling is amazing and they recharge quickly from either the inverter or mains £1400 for the 2 bikes money well spent


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

if we leave the bikes unattended for any length of time we slip the batteries into the rucksack

Same on the motorhome, the batteries are never left the bikes

The biggest expense are the batteries on electric bikes

Without them they are not so attractive to a thief

aldra


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Have two old model Giant Lafree's both have covered over 6000 miles batterys can be re-celled by multicell a company in Leicestershire.
regards Lafree


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

How much does that service cost lafree? We have one battery (out of the five we own) that sometimes doesn't seem to have taken the charge properly although it's been 'refreshed' several times.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you have to ask the price for one of these unbroken frame electric compact folders, it's too expensive:

http://en.r-m.de/bike/birdy-hybrid/

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> if we leave the bikes unattended for any length of time we slip the batteries into the rucksack
> 
> Same on the motorhome, the batteries are never left the bikes
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to walk far with our two batteries in a rucksack Aldra you must be one fit woman! :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's Alberts dept :lol: :lol: 

We wouldn't be walking marathons usually just around a town 

Otherwise we would be riding the bikes :wink: 

Aldra


----------

